# Whats Ras Al-Khaimah like?



## marc

Hi,

I was thinking of driving over once I have my car, whats it like?

beaches?, resorts? 

Thanks,


----------



## sgilli3

There is the new Al Hamra resort/golf club
There is also another nice golf club (cant think of the name ??), which does a lovely brunch

We love RAK, as the mountains are there...and of course it borders Oman (our favourite)
RAK is very pretty, but there is a lot of rubbish (especially around the main beaches)

It is a lot more traditional than Dubai...also has a great little museum, that we have been to a few times.


----------



## marc

cool thanks, anyone else got any experience here?


----------



## woolef

*Rak*

I have lived in both Dubai,Sharjah () and now here.People are great....Al Hamara like Boca raton....and is like Dubai 10 years ago.


----------



## Iron Horse

RAK is a very interesting place. The mountains are spectacular, but dangerous too. I did the Stairway To Heaven climb(difficult), you can find it in the Orange Off Road book, and the views are amazing. Be sure your vehicle has four wheel drive to get over the rocks if you get off road.


----------



## ultramind

Amazing place ...... we did lots of off road wadies drives over there ....... simply amazing


----------



## Hannajames

How is the Expat Community? Any advice on areas/Communities to live? Mums Groups? Shopping etc etc?

Thank you


----------



## jkhanom

is there an updated version of info for Ras Al Khaimah?
I am coming over in August with 2 kids. please, any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tridar

jkhanom said:


> is there an updated version of info for Ras Al Khaimah?
> I am coming over in August with 2 kids. please, any info would be much appreciated.


We are moving to rak later this year, how are you finding it, trying to get some info on Al Hamra village, is that where you live, if so how do you find it, Thanks


----------

